# Boar hog charge



## LVtrouthunter (Jun 24, 2012)

I WAS HUNTING THIS PAST SUNDAY EVENING ON THE LAST DAY OF DEER SEASON FOR US HERE IN WILSON COUNTY. I WAS WALKING TO THE BLIND AND WALKED UP ON A PRETTY GOOD SIZE HOG THAT WAS MAKING HIS WAY ACROSS THE FIELD. I WAITED TILL HE WAS BROADSIDE AND LET ONE FLY. HE GROUND CHECKED ON CONTACT, THEN GAINED HIS COMPOSER AND TROTTED IN TO A SMALL WASHOUT ON THE FENCE LINE. I WALKED UP ON HIM DOWN IN THAT WASHOUT AND HE THEN STOOD UP PUT HIS HEAD DOWN WITH A ****** OF STARE. I THEN TURNED TO SHOOT HIM AND SLIPPED FELL ON MY A**. HE WAS ON TOP OF ME IS A SPLIT SECOND, I HAD TIME TO KICK HIM IN THE NOSE, THEN GET ON:wink: ONE KNEE AND PUSH HIM AWAY ON HIS SECOND RUSH. THIS IS WHEN HE GOT ME RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF MY HAND AND BEING ABOUT 3/4 MILE AWAY FROM MY TRUCK THE FUN OF WALKING BACK BEGAN. I HAVE KILLED HUNDREDS OF PIGS SHOOTING, TRAPPING, AND WITH MY DOGS IN IN PAST 15 YEARS I'VE BEEN RUNNING THEM. I KNOW HOW AGGRESSIVE THEY CAN BE WHEN THEY ARE PRESSURED AND JUST THANKFUL I WALKED AWAY.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Man, thank goodness it wasn't worse.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Nasty hit, glad it wasn't in the nads. Get well soon my friend.


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

Ouch! I would get that restitched as soon as possible.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Glad you are ok (kinda)*

Hope you got to finish him off, and I know your gonna kill alot more of them now :hairout: That spot on your hand is a tender area and I know that it hurts, hang in there :texasflag


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow, that'd be a crazy situation, glad it didn't turn out any worse.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow, glad it wasnt any worse.


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank goodness you were able to fight him off.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

You got lucky. I hope you heal up quickly.

Were you carrying a sidearm on you??


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Glad you're alright!! That will take a while to heal, best to take it easy...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Hope that heels up quickly. 

Gotta respect that hog for going down fighting, he knew you put the hurt on him so when he saw an opportunity he took it and went down fighting. Glad he didn't hurt you worse.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Thats why I carry a side arm on me, for hogs that are stubborn!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

WOW!! You were very lucky! Glad you didn't get worse.


----------



## SurfShark (Jun 24, 2006)

Man, glad you made it out alright! Did you put those stitches in yourself? Carry a pistola with you next time it might save you some healing time. 357 magnum or larger!!!!


----------



## Tom_in_SA (Feb 19, 2008)

What a story, thanks for sharing it. Glad you got to walk away. So, what's the moral of the story? Shoot them, then shoot them again? and then, one more time?


----------



## mattintexas40k (Jul 18, 2011)

On the lasg hog I shot, he went down, then put 3 more rounds in his head. I have no problem with folks overkilling a hog. They are an animal that can put a hurt on you and I do not want to take any chances. Thanks for shareing your pics. I hope you heal up soon!


----------



## LVtrouthunter (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank's everyone it will heal up good. The stitches were put in by the doc, the cut was about 2" deep and 3" long. They had to be put in very loose because of the depth of the wound. That's way the stitch job looks like ****. The pistol in this situation would have done me no good when I slipped he was at my toes. No time to get a pistol out of a holster. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Did you do your own sewing.....looks like you need to have another pass there....


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Man.... That's one ugly cut! I've said before if you are down on the ground, I bet the could split you from stem to stern..
Glad you made it out ok. One of those cuts in precisely the wrong area could be lethal!!


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

Nasty cut.... did the pig go down or did he still take off on you?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

WOW......coulda been worse.


----------



## LVtrouthunter (Jun 24, 2012)

The hog ended up trotting down the fence line and laid down. I'm pretty sure he died. It has rained about 4 inches since sunday over here and i'm waiting for it to dry up a little till i go find him.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Dang man, intense!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

i am eating lunch and i just got queezy looking at that with food in my mouth. Nasty gash bro, glad thats all you got and not much worse

S4L


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

who stitched you up a doc? with all due respect it looks like a amature job, that may be because of the swelling.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Why are you thinking about his nads??



igo320 said:


> Nasty hit, glad it wasn't in the nads. Get well soon my friend.


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

Man, if you find the carcass, those tusks will make a nice souvenir necklace pendant--


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Raven said:


> Man, if you find the carcass, those tusks will make a nice souvenir necklace pendant--


...and if it survived that would be a hell of a nice trophy/hunt to pursue for the near future. Hunting the one that fought back, now it's personal.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Did you get the pig?


----------



## LVtrouthunter (Jun 24, 2012)

The hog is either laying where I last saw him lay down or he might have pulled through. I know that the hole in his throat didn't look to good and was bleeding out pretty good. I'm going to try and get in thier tomorrow. Stitches look like **** because of how loose they had to keep them. The cut was to deep to sew up tight.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Need to mount that hog!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Lesson learned....I guess you can add your name to the thread on hogs charging, welcome to the club. Take car of the hand, infection is what you should be concerned about....WW


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

wet dreams said:


> Lesson learned....I guess you can add your name to the thread on hogs charging, welcome to the club. Take car of the hand, infection is what you should be concerned about....WW


Wow, one thing about it, you'll have a story to tell the rest of your life and the scars to prove it.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Glad you are OK, what story of a lifetime though.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Did he start biting the air,his teeth snapping loudly together, making a chatter sound as his teeth hit together about 2 or 3 seconds before he charged? I will explain why I ask after I hear your answer.


----------



## LVtrouthunter (Jun 24, 2012)

No, he sure didn't. I've seen them do it when my dogs put alot of pressure on a big boar hog when they bay him every now and then. Your probably going to tell me that they do it to sharpen thier tusk would be my guess. I've killed literally hundreds of pigs and this was sure one of the meanest is all I can say. Thanks for all the support everyone my hand is looking good.


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

Mannnn that looks rough! Glad your doing good


----------



## huntfishtx (Sep 18, 2012)

Had a similar thing happen to me while at my friends lease in south texas. I shot a 250 lb boar and he dropped in his tracks. Waited over an hour to go get him with my friend and as soon as i got within 10 yards of him he got up and charged me. I had to jump out of the way but luckily I had my friends pistol and was able to finish him as I jumped out of the way. Man was that an adrenaline rush


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow!!! Glad you made it out of there!! HOG ON!!


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Good lord! That's a heck of a story, and an impressive war wound. Glad you'll heal.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

With the way he recieved the injury I'm surprised they closed it up at all. Sealing the surface of a wound like that is asking for trouble because that deep pocket underneath is a perfect spot to grow all the bacteria that were on that hogs cutters. It'll leave a heck of a scar but at least the OP gets to keep his hand.

Stories like this are why I *ALWAYS* carry a .357 in the field regardless of what I'm hunting, and when walking up on a hog/deer I've shot it's in my hand ready to go. It's a lot easier to swing that 8" barrel up than a rifle barrel and point blank it'll knock that bugger flat on his butt (ask me how I know, LOL).


----------



## Colorado Trailblazer (Sep 15, 2012)

They don't call them Texas Grizzley Bear for nothing. Glad you didn't get hurt worse.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Dang! Thats a bad cut. My brother hunts with dogs, and had one get his finger once. It was nasty looking.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeah alot of times they will pack that wound up and let it heal inside out. It needs to drainas it heals as well. Looks like shat but the doc had no choice. Glad you are ok. Let us know ic you find him.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

LVtrouthunter said:


> No, he sure didn't. I've seen them do it when my dogs put alot of pressure on a big boar hog when they bay him every now and then. Your probably going to tell me that they do it to sharpen thier tusk would be my guess. I've killed literally hundreds of pigs and this was sure one of the meanest is all I can say. Thanks for all the support everyone my hand is looking good.


I don't know why they do it. But I know when they do start looking for a tree or get ready to fire. We were hunting in Clay Co. in 2009, late in the evening, and a bud of mine in the next creek draw over from me fired a shot right at dark. I forgot my flashlight that day when I walked in, and I was walking along the creek bottom back to my truck in the dark. When I got to a Y where them 2 creeks connected, all of a sudden I heard a pig like growling or moaning grunting, then I heard them teeth start slapping together, and here he came from out of nowhere. All I had was a bolt action scoped rifle, useless in that situation in the dark. Luckily, he either could not see exactly where I was or missed me by about 5 yards and went on down the creek. Later, we figured out it was the boar my buddy shot, we found him the next morning. He was plenty mad when I walked up on him, I guess that he thought I was the one that shot him and was tracking him, but I was just passin bye. Man that sound of them teeth hitting together so loud and that roar grunt from that big old boar scared the heck out of me, I can still hear it plain as day. Same thing I heard one time when I got run off a pile of corn coming down from a tree blind. LOL. If you here that sound, man get ready.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey LV, where in Wilson County were you. I know there are lots of hogs around us and I see them them off of 775 and also 97. Good luck with that wound!


----------



## LVtrouthunter (Jun 24, 2012)

To Pocboy, I live in Deer Ridge of 775 outside La Vernia. I don't know if you know where the Circle N Dairy is off 775, but thats my parents place. I hunt all around this part of the country. Message your # if you want to go kill a few.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I never saw what you shot the pig with. What was it ?


----------



## LVtrouthunter (Jun 24, 2012)

REM. 700 243 and Hornady 58gr. Moly


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a nasty wound. How's the hand doing?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

58 gr bullet in 243 ? Wow awfully small for that caliber. Had to blow up


----------



## LVtrouthunter (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty cool load if you have a 243, smallest factory load you can find in that caliber.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Archer said:


> With the way he recieved the injury I'm surprised they closed it up at all. Sealing the surface of a wound like that is asking for trouble because that deep pocket underneath is a perfect spot to grow all the bacteria that were on that hogs cutters.
> 
> thats what I was thinking, course I wasn't there. but my thought is I prob would not have closed it. it will heal fine open. IMO


----------

